# Winston and Pip



## pipwin (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi everyone! 

These are my two babies, Winston and Pip. Winston is right below. He's a lionhead, possibly a mix. The vet says he doesn't have a lionhead face. Whateverhe is, he's fabulously cute. He's a little over a year old, very fiesty, and a compact 3.5 pounds.

Pip is the bunny below Winston's shots. We think he's some sort of hotot mix... a little more petite thanWinston at 3 lbs.He was found in a backyard in CT back in April as a baby. Pip just got neutered a few days ago.... and he's not very happy about it. When I adopted Pip I was told he was a female, that turned out to be far from the case. Initially, I had hoped to bond the two rabbits. In a few weeks, once Pip is healed,we're going to try and see if friendship is a possibility between these two. We'll keep you posted!


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 20, 2007)

They are so cute!! I think Winston is a vienna-marked lionhead. You could post in the rabbitry section to get a "professional" opinion! He reminds me of another beautiful Winston on the forum, featured here http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28032&forum_id=6

Pip is also a beauty--I love his little mouth! And yay for adopting! I can't believe someone would let that cutie go!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What preciousness...I love them both!:inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, I fixed the photos so they wouldn't be next to each other and mess up the page size. 

I loveeeeeeeee those bunnies! That little lionhead is a doll!


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 20, 2007)

:adorable:VERY cute bunnies! Winston has some unusual markings, could be vienna like tonyshuman said (I'm not a rabbit expert) 



:weee:


----------



## Haley (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh they are so cute!

Yup, Winston is a vienna marked lionhead. He is gorgeous! I love the coloring bc it looks so much like a dutch!

We also have another lionhead on the forum named Winston. What a coincidence!

Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2007)

They're both adorable but I LOVE Winston's looks....so very unique!

Thanks for sharing the pictures....

Peg


----------



## pipwin (Dec 23, 2007)

Today was an exciting day for the bunnies! Since Pip's surgery on Tuesday, he's been mostlycage bound to let him heal. He isdoing welland today I decided to give him some time in a bigger pen. Winston decided to join us for the excitement. 

They've never been out together, since I was waiting for the neuter...but previously, anytime Winston saw Pip through the cage, he'd grunt, and box his little bunny feet up. Pip is so interested in everything he does. Today, Winston decided to be nice. He was very calm, no signs of aggression, just sniffing Pip, or ignoring him the majority of the time, and going about his bunny business. They arent going to meet without the pen barrier for a few more weeks. I am hopeful this is a good sign that they'll be able to be friends despite being two boys. Here are some pictures!






Pip in the pen!






Bunny kisses..






"Hi, who are you, and what are you doing in my running space?"






"Hey Mommy, this bear is kinda creepy"

yeppp... i think so too.






The best part about getting neutered is getting raisin treats.


----------



## pipwin (Dec 25, 2007)

Even if they never get to be friends when off my lap, at least I have one picture...






They actually were both wonderful angel bunnies for the entire 5 minute photo shoot.


----------



## Haley (Dec 25, 2007)

Aww they are so cute! Im glad to hear Pip is doing well since his surgery. 

I really hope they will bond once his hormones calm down post neuter. Is Winston already neutered? They would be such a cute pair!


----------



## pipwin (Dec 25, 2007)

Yep Winston is already neutered! At first I thought he might be the hard one to deal within the bonding process. However, i'm starting to think differently. He pretty much ignores Pip. 

If ayone has anytips for bonding two boys, itwould be greatly appreciated! I've done a lot of reading on it, and have some methods i'm going to try. Car rides etc... not really going to go full force on it until the middle of January when i have some significant time to devote to it. For now letting them just explore each others cages while out, and seeing each other where they cant get at each other and fight.


----------



## EileenH (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey pipwin, I know you! When I saw the names Winston & Pip, I scratched my head and said it had to be you.

It's Eileen from Volunteers here:wave: Good to see you on the board, and I am glad Pip did well with the surgery - I was going to e-mail you to see how you were all doing.
Talk to you soon!


----------



## pipwin (Jan 3, 2008)

Another trip to the vet today... Two days ago, both the bunnies were out, Pip outside the pen, and Winston inside. Winston, in an incredible feat of athleticism, and quick thinking, scaled the sides of the pen, and chased Pip under a desk. Although I didn't realize it at the time, apparently gave him quite the little nip on his back side. 

Last night, I realized he had a bump and discovered a scabbed over wound. Today, we visited the vet, since I'm paranoid. Pip much to his dismaygot a very stylish haircut on his rump. Vet checked for pus under the scab (no sign of that), and nowlittle Pip ison a regime of neosporin and TMS twice a day.Tomorrow I'm heading out for vacation for a few days, and the bunnies are with the sitter. Hoping he is able to handle giving the meds at least once a day. But still a little worried since he doesn't know much about bunnies, but At least I'll get three doses in of the meds before Ihead out. 

Things always happen at bad times... but im sure everything will work out fine.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## EileenH (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck and have a good vacation! If you or your sitter needs us, you know the # at work.


----------



## pipwin (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Eileen! 

I appreciate it... i'll write it down just in case. My cousin, who lives10 minutes from usis coming in to watch everyone, the cat, bunnies, and the red eared slider. So, I'll let him know, if for some reason things dont go well.

Talk to you soon!

Lauren


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pics, I happen to love this one! Winston says "I'm not doing anything, I swear!" haha They are both absolutely adorable! I love Pip's markings!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

Exactly! "I'm not doin' nuffin'!! Honest!"


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2008)

We need some more Pip and Winston pics! :biggrin2:


----------



## pipwin (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay, Okay... here are more pictures  Been a little busy around here, Last weekend, we took the eight hour car trek from Long Island back to the Canadian border where I work. The bunnies seem to be much happier here than down on the Island... i guess cause they own the house here as opposed to sharing with a dog and a cat that express an interest in eating them on a daily basis. 

As for bonding the little buggers, we haven't worked on it much yet. I tried putting them in a neutral territory the other day together, but Winston seemed ready to attack, so I took them away from each other quickly. Since Pip got bitten when Winston escaped, and now has that horrible hairless patch on his back, I'm very wary about putting them together. Almost like I know what's going to happen, and i want to protect him from Winston's teeth... Right now we've been switching cages every day, hoping that will help some. Pip yesterday, while in Winston's much larger cage, enjoyed the luxuries of Winston's second story home, and his beloved cardboard box. He then decided to eat a good chunk of the carboard box, and tried to move the litterbox inside... I don't think Winston was happy when he discovered this... here are the pictures!






This was when we were on Long Island... anytime Winston heard a noise, he did the lookout pose, just checking for intruders on his turf.






He knows he's pretty cute...






I like being back in the frozen tundra they call the North Country, cause it means I get to sit on my chair!






The little dent right above my tail is from when Winston decided to bite me... mom took me to the vet and they shaved my hair... Doesn't Winston know that rabbit hair grows back patchy... and i may look like this for weeks?!






Assessing the damage to my home... Pip is absolutely not allowed ever back in my humble abode... try to move me, and face consequences. 



Okay,so that was a lot of pictures... ask and you shall receive! Will post more as I get the chance to take them!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwwww

They are so cute! I love Pip's spots on her back! 

She seems very sweet.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 21, 2008)

Excuse me, but can I have Winston? :inlove:

I love them both, they are so cute. Goodluck with bonding!


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope, Winston is mine! :biggrin2:

I love this one:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 21, 2008)

I think you guys all haveto back off and let me have Winston. Since I already have one Winston, 2 in my house would be just lovely.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Since I already have one Winston, 2 in my house would be just lovely.



No way! That would be too much cuteness in one house. Thats illegal or something.


----------



## pipwin (Jan 27, 2008)

As of this weekend, I've had Winston for a whole year! He's grown a lot...






the little monster on his first day home!






And above is the big monster now... Winstonhates being picked up, and will lunge and grunt if you try to catch him, but once youdo,he's a big attention hog.






Pip misses being stalked by his friend Mr. Kitty Mittens in the picture frame.






Wary eyes...


----------



## pipwin (Feb 12, 2008)

Playing in my favorite new toy... the Paper Bag! I never knew something could be more fun than running up and down the stairs, but I was clearly mistaken.






King of the suitcase






I spent a lot of time out playing yesterday.I freaked out when mommy tried to pick me up to bring me out of mycondo. She always does it very gently, but i still dont like it. But, Once I was out, and she was done messing up my mohawk, i had a lot of fun. I explored the living room some more... zoomed around the carpet, trying tosee how much of a mess I could make. Then I checked out all of the furniture but Pip interupptedmy escapadeswith all the noise inside his paper bag... he's always making noise, I knew there was a reason i didnt want to be his friend. My favorite part of the day though was hopping on and off the suitcase. This is a new addition to the furniture selection... there's talk of it being put away in the garage, but I don't really like that idea. I can see everything from up there, and especially keep an eye on annoying Pip to make sure he doesnt escape from his pen and run onto my turf!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2008)

I had Sudden attack of melting seeing this photo again......


----------



## EileenH (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi!
EEK! Too much cuteness!I am glad they get their own time up North.

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2008)

These two are just too cute for words. Wow. I'm going to have to remember to keep checking this blog to see more photos....I love them both - but especially Winston.

Peg


----------



## pipwin (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of the little guys. They are so energetic and personable and every day their personalities come out more. I noticed while Winston was hopping around that he might have sore hocks on the bottom of one of his feet. The one foot has a good size hairless patch that is slightly red, but not bloody or hugely inflamed. After reading up on it, I think maybe the bottom of his crate is contributing to it. When not running around, he lives in a large dog crate with a second level. The second level is made of NIC grids, with cardboard and polar fleece on top. On the bottom level, he has another fleece blanket, but he usually rolls it up. Otherwise, the bottom of the crate is a plastic tray. I'm going to try to put down some more cushioning on the floor. Is there anything else I can do to alleviate the problem for when he's inside the crate?


----------



## pipwin (Feb 24, 2008)

Bonding Session 1:

Today was our first try at it! I put them together in the kitchen, which is pretty neutral territory. I had to separate them once or twice, but otherwise, they ignored each other a bit with some little nips here and there. 































Playing with the blue towel. They both started digging on it at the same time.


----------



## pipwin (Mar 4, 2008)

Last year, I took some pictures of Winston to include in my Easter cards. Everyone loved him and He is just so photogenic I couldn't resist a second photo shoot this year with Pip too. Pip feels pretty strongly about giving bunnies for pets on Easter... after all, that is how he ended up outside in Connecticut as a baby, and then ultimately in rescue. I took about 40 shots in all. It turns out it's pretty hard to photograph two rabbits when Winston contemplated giving Pip a few good nips, and Pip decided he was going to eat everything and anything (the basket, Winston's ears, or his personal favorite a bite of Marshmellow Peep.) The photo shoot ended after both got antsy, and Pip successfully chomped an ear of the marshmellow peep.






"Mommy, I told you last year, I don't like sitting in baskets!"




Pip says bunnies are not for Easter! He also says that he's glad he was rescued from the outside before something ate him.




Love Bunnies... sometimes... for a minute.


----------



## Haley (Mar 4, 2008)

I love the bonding photos! I cant believe I missed them, how gorgeous are they together?! You dont know how badly I want to steal Winston! 

I cant see the Easter photos for some reason..

Any more bonding sessions lately? Ive found a spray bottle with water works well for nipping


----------



## pipwin (Mar 5, 2008)

Last year, I took some pictures of Winston to include in my Easter cards. Everyone loved him and He is just so photogenic I couldn't resist a second photo shoot this year with Pip too. Pip feels pretty strongly about giving bunnies for pets on Easter... after all, that is how he ended up outside in Connecticut as a baby, and then ultimately in rescue. I took about 40 shots in all. It turns out it's pretty hard to photograph two rabbits when Winston contemplated giving Pip a few good nips, and Pip decided he was going to eat everything and anything (the basket, Winston's ears, or his personal favorite a bite of Marshmellow Peep.) The photo shoot ended after both got antsy, and Pip successfully chomped an ear of the marshmellow peep.






"Mommy, I told you last year, I don't like sitting in baskets!"






Pip says bunnies are not for Easter! He also says that he's glad he was rescued from the outside before something ate him.




Love Bunnies... sometimes... for a minute.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2008)

:clapping:More More More!!!


----------



## pipwin (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/



Winston is the disapproving rabbit of the day. He was pretty angry with me for this picture!


----------



## Kamaor (Mar 6, 2008)

:bunny18
I knew I recognized that bunny face! Yeah Winston your a star!


----------



## pipwin (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Easter Everyone!

entry from the bunnies:

Our momwent away almost 12 days ago with her work to Tampa. We've never been to Tampa, but we hear it is very warm unlikewhere we live now. We don't think we'd like it. We're pretty sad she ditched us for Easter. Hasn't she heard we bunnies are sooo much coolerthan coachingkids? We hear she comes home in twooo days and we are very excited for treats, and to run up and down the stairs again. Chances are she'll probably start up with that nonsense of making us try to like each other like she started after Christmas. Does this mean we have to continue these ridiculous play sessions in the kitchen? Really mom, WHO plays in the kitchen? there's nothing for us to jump on there. Well i guess we are excited for you to come back anyways...


----------



## pipwin (Mar 30, 2008)

A friend sent me this site where you can put together photo shows... so naturally i needed to do one with the bunnies. http://www.photoshow.com/watch/cV8sU6Zq

Took some videos of the bunnies over the last few days tof course, once i turned the camera on, theystruggled to find cute things to do. If you can tolerate the annoying high pitched voice I tend to use everytime I talk to them, they do have their cute moments. 

Winston:

*http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm198/lesch2/?action=view&current=002.flv*

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm198/lesch2/?action=view&current=027.flv

Pip (above)


----------



## Haley (Mar 30, 2008)

Aww I missed your Easter update! They are both just so adorable. How is bonding going?

Im just in love with those two!


----------



## pipwin (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I just picked up on the bonding again after being away for close to two weeks, so we have taken a few steps back. Today we swapped cages for a few hours, and I spent some time together on the bed with the two of them. They both were digging furiously at the comforter, taking some interest in each other. Then Pip bit Winston on the nose, didn't injure him, but Winston wasn't happy after that. Right now I think it's more stressful for me than for them. Since I know of only ONE rabbit vet within a few hours of here, and normallyI don't get to work with themuntil nighttime, and weekends. I am afraid something will happen and I won't be able to get them help at a vet until the next day. So, we are taking it very slow, and this time I'm making sure I work with them every day. I think tomorrow I'm going to go buy a spray bottle for the cause too.

Will keep you posted on the progress (and hopefully not on the lack of progress)Tomorrow I have an appointment for Winston at the vet for his sore little bunny feet. i think they are getting better since I "resurfaced his plastic bottom of the crate with cardboard, but want to get them checked to be sure.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm just seeing your blog now - OMG your buns are so adorable - I so enjoyed all their pictures & stories. So cute! I'll keep an eye on your blog from now on!


----------



## pipwin (Mar 31, 2008)

Went to the vet today with Winston! She said that he appears to have had a slight infection in his foot from the sore hocks. He's now on Baytril cream once a day, and cefadroxil 3 times a day for 5 days. I checked to be sure that there arent any hugely awful side effects of cefadroxil... couldn't find any, except on guinea pigs, so i hope it's okay... if anyone knows otherwise, please let me know asap. 

This vet I have used the last few monthsis not my normal vet... my job has taken meto a town 8 hours from my home and original vet, whom i really trust. This vet has been good so far...being in this rural area I am now, it's difficult to find rabbit savy vets!


----------



## pipwin (Apr 2, 2008)

For those of you who didn't see my post on the infirmary board:

A not good situation happened with the cefadroxil drug prescribed by the new vet we saw on Monday. For a relatively minor foot problem, I ended up with a more serious huge problem. Yesterday upon returning from work, I noticed Winston hadn't ate any of his food I left in the morning. I became pretty concerned and debated giving him the next dose of the medicine. I ultimately decided to do it, but woke up numerous times in the night to check on him. 

This morning, i noticed he had not produced any feces or urine, heard loud stomach gurgling, and got very alarmed when i saw no food had been touched. I called the vet, and their reply was that the vet was in surgery all day, and offered me no advice of any sort, until i pleaded to know of ANY other vets that could help me. I ultimately found a vet 70 miles away from here, and got a 10:30 appointment. The new vet said cefadroxil is often a horrible choice for rabbits and small animals, and examined Winston. She gave me some Bene-bac, and Oxbow Critical Care Mixture. 

I've now been giving him the oxbow mixture every couple of hours, and he finally has produced some feces, not normal ones, but at least it's something. I just went to the drug store and bought him some simethicone baby gas medicine to ease the gurgling, and hopefully tomorrow he'll feel a lot better.

Keep my little grumbly, gassy Winston in your thoughts!


----------



## EileenH (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh no, poor Winston & poor you! When I saw a new post by you, I thought it was just a catch up post.

Ask the vet you trust about a dose of Metacam also. Crossing my fingers for continued poop..

Keep us updated, please.


----------



## pipwin (Apr 3, 2008)

Im relieved to report that Winston made it through the night okay! I was a little worried, and set an alarm to wake up every two hours to check on him. He used the litterbox a bit more, so that was encouraging. I just gave him his second thing of Bene-Bac, and another 6 cc of food...we still have another tube to go through, but i'm letting him destress first. He (just like Pip discovered after the first few doses of his meds) hates you touching his mouth. I still heard some gurgling during the night so I gave him more gas meds. He now is laying down in the living room, just looking perfectly content. This isn't his normal living room behavior, so it's clear he's still feeling under the weather... but at least he's enjoying laying down out here. Im hoping at some point today the gurgling gas subsides a little bit, so he may feel better to start eating.

Thanks for all the support... it's nice not to hear "YOU DID ALL OF THIS, FOR A BUNNY?!" Of course I did, in fact the question never crossed my mind about taking him to the vet twice this week, and driving 70 miles to see a vet! People don't get Pip and Winston aren't just bunnies to me... my whole life I've been around animals and I have chosen to be around people who share my interestor at least understand mypassion for them. A little background on me: I've lived on Long Island my whole life, except for college. After college, I moved to upstate NY to pursue a job coaching at a university, and my masters degree. When I accepted my job a year and a half ago, although i found myself around genuine, caring people, Most of them do not have similar interests to me... in facta fewreally don't have many interests at all beyond college athletics. So, when I moved up here away from my family and all my animals, and wasn't allowed to have a dog in my rented house, they became my little dogs.... kinda filled a gapin my life of something that was missing my first six monthshere. They basically are my ties, in this somewhat foreign place, to the things and people I love ina life that I feel somewhat separated from now. That separation is one of the big reasons I think maybe I need to not be involved in thisall consuming athletic field. Okay, enough about me...

thanks again... i'll post another update tonight!


----------



## pipwin (Apr 3, 2008)

Well made it through another day... a few updates! This morning Winston drank some water, and today both at 2 ish, and again just now I got him to eat some parsley. His stomach was still gurgling a lot when I got home from work, and he was just laying down in the living room. I gave him another dose of baby gas meds about a half hour ago, and now he is moving around a ton. The gurgling has subsided a little bit. He's jumped on the chairs, done a few little runs here and there, and hopped on top of his favorite suitcase (that out of our pure lazyness has become a fixture in the living room.) Im hoping this exercise keeps his insides going. When he seems to tucker out a bit, I'm going to syringe him a few more cc's ofcritical care. 

Meanwhile, Pip is sitting in his pen wondering why Winston is getting all of the attention. 


5 minutes later... and then as i wrote that top paragraph, he peed all over the floor. Now I must go, as he has climbed up the steps. While I know he's not out of the woods yet, I'm taking these as very good signs!


----------



## pipwin (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, the very loud stomach gurgling went away last night after i gave a dose of baby gas meds. I haven't heard a single gurgle in a while! Winston also seems to be more active when out of his cage. Last night he was causing a ruckus moving his cardboard box around his cage. He also is eating parsley. I think I can say that is by far his favorite veggie to eat. I have to wave it around in his face, but he does eat it once I get him to bite on it. Im still working at the hay, his reactions towards hay is not as positive, maybe a few bites, but not many. I'm still supplementing his parsley with Critical Care, and giving the Bene-bac, and a little water here and there to be sure he stays hydrated. 

Litterbox is still seeing some action, as is our rug. Still not totally normal, but he seems to be in less pain today. I just want him to start eating more on his own without me having to initiate his interest by brushing parsley in his face.

Anyone have any experience with how long it takes before they start to eat more on their own?


----------



## pipwin (Apr 4, 2008)

He's eating some hay on his own! Sooo happy!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you sticking with the new vet? Sounds like they know they're stuff-yay!

How's the water consumption? Believe it or not, I've not been through a gas ordeal, but I believe it can take 48 hours or so for them to start eating. The key is getting the gas under control, when they're in pain, they won't eat. So, once the pain is gone, they start for their food. Tummy rubs are also great for those times.

Glad he's doing better now!


----------



## pipwin (Apr 6, 2008)

Happy to report I think Winston has recovered! He's now eating everything on his own without having to brush parsley in his face. The state of affairs in the litterbox is back to normal, and he is still his feisty little self! 

I will be sticking with that vet for the next few months until I move. Then I will return to our normal vet back on Long Island (or finding one in a new place, if i end up moving from LI)


----------



## pipwin (Apr 24, 2008)

Both little guys have been doing well lately. 

Winston has fully recovered from the bout of GI stasis. He's eating like a champ, and also has decided the litterbox is no longer a good place to do his business. Well it is about 70 percent of the time, the rest of the time, he prefers the floor of his crate. I've covered the entire floor with the exception of his litterbox with fleece and cardboard sheets, in an effort to provide more cushioning on his feet. It seems to be working at deterring him from peeing on his blankets too. He has been suffering from chronic sore hocks in his left rear foot only. The last time it cleared up well on its own with some baytril and neosporin. Now that patch has totally healed over, and he has another patch on the same foot closer to his heel. His nails are short, although he might be a bit on the chunky side. If it shows no sign of improvements after the weekend, we'll have to go get it checked out.



Will take some pictures this weekend to post later on!


----------



## Haley (Apr 24, 2008)

OMG you need to start an infirmary thread next time- I had no idea Winston wasnt well!

Cefadroxil is on the "avoid these meds" list for rabbits. Im so happy he was ok! I would call that vet and complain- and never take him there again. Hes so lucky you are such a good mommy and found a vet to help him!


----------



## pipwin (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Haley,

I actually did post a message in the infirmary thread, and several people were helpful! I have drafted up a letter to send to that vet, as I am soo infuriated that happened and their complete lack of concern when I called in an emergency. 

Just glad he's okay now!


----------



## pipwin (May 7, 2008)

So due to a last few very busy months, and Winston's bout with stasis in early April, I haven't gotten the chance to work on bonding these two anymore. I built Pip a pen in the dining room, so he could come out in the pen when Winston was playing in the living room. Since he is pretty much the smartest, most determined bunny ever, he has managed to escape the pen multiple times. His favorite thing to do is to sit under the tv stand, which has since been gated off, as he is a bit of a wire chewer. His new mission is to move the gate, which he has successfully done only once. 

As for Winston, his litterbox habits have gone down the drain since he was sick. He leaves little droppings all over his crate. He is warming up a ton though, he loves to jump on my lap in the living room when Im sitting on the couch. His sore rear foot has gotten better, although still missing some hair there. 

Yesterday, since classes have ended and my job is winding down, I had a lot of free time in the afternoon. I decided to bring both of them onto the porch to see how they acted together. To my surprise, they totally ignored each other, no growling from winston, and no attempts by Pip to bite Winston. 

I tried to take some photos, but my camera battery conked out when i started to try to take pictures of them together. Maybe today, I'll get some good ones. here are some individual shots!

Winston on the bed before heading outside. 







Pip enjoying the sunshine outside for the first time since his rescue from the woods in May of 2007. Of course, he planted himself right next to the craisins. 






Because of the light color of Winston's eyes, I think the sun might bother him more than Pip. He spent a good chunk of time jumping on my lap in the shade. 






Little Pip being a big bully and eating all of the craisins.


----------



## pipwin (Jun 5, 2008)

I just moved back home with the bunnies last week. They are doing well, although i think the car trip stressed Winston out a bit. I sadly have had no time to bond them with school and work over the last few months, but perhaps now that I'm in between jobs i can take these summer months to put a big effort at it. 

I built Pip a new cage today. He was living in Winston's ridiculously small old one. He now has a NIC cage, with a shelf like Winston's. I put the entire bottom of his old cage into the new one, and he has a purple fleece blanket, ball, and cardboard box inside to play with.

Although they aren't bonded, after each bunny sees each other they seem to get very excited, and then flop over super relaxed. Here is Winston in his cage after his bout of excitement... and dumping his hay basket. 






Upon hearing the tapping of the dog's nails on the floor, he assumed position on top of his cardboard box.






Then I took another picture to try to capture him without the devil eyes.






This is Pip's new cage. It will likely be changed around sometime, but for now it's better than what he had.






Pip checking out his new box!






And jumping around on the bed






And lastly, my little chubbyWinston scoping out the scene.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice cages! I love the pic of Winston all alert on top of his box! The fact that they like to flop next to each other is good news for potential bonding--it shows that they are comfortable with each other (at the very least with wire bars between them!).


----------



## EileenH (Jun 7, 2008)

So cute! I love chubby Winston's picture.

Nice cage; I just have an exercise pen, took the easy way out.
I've been behind on your blog - I love the Easter picture of you guys.

Thanks for sharing - your guys are great! Little bunnies always crack me up..


----------



## cheryl (Jun 7, 2008)

Your bunnies are just the cutest....i loved all their pictures..they are bothjust adorable


----------



## Haley (Jun 8, 2008)

The boys are looking handsome as usual! 

Im smitten with Winston- I love those blue eyes! Another forum member, Soooska, has a lionhead with blue eyes and hers always photograph red as well. They sure are beautiful though.

Pip's new cage looks amazing. Im sure he is enjoying all the extra space.


----------



## pipwin (Jun 26, 2008)

Going through some old photos today I found some pictures of my old rabbit, Licorice. Licky, as she came to be known, was a very large mini lop. She was purchased at a fall fair on Eastern Long Island when I was 12. I pleaded with my parents to let me get her. I had her for almost 9 years. Unfortunately back then, I didn't really know much about rabbits. But I like to think these are some of the happier moments of her life. 

Munching in the backyard. Unlike Pip and Winston, she would never run anywhere. She basically stayed put when outside, just eating.







I built her a pen outside so she could hang out with us in the backyard. It managed to contain her well. This pen would be no match for either of my bunnies now.






One of her first days home... hiding under the rocking chair. 








Licky loved to throw her food bowl. She made it very known when she was hungry. I'm pretty sure we set this picture up.


----------



## Haley (Jun 26, 2008)

Aww she was gorgeous! 

If you had her for 9 years you must have been doing something right


----------



## EileenH (Jun 26, 2008)

Awww she was adorable. How long ago was that picture taken?

Goodness, I think so many times of the things I've done before knowing anything. It's like the charm of innocence; we didn't know anything and nobody went into stasis, and they lived many years with no problems!


----------



## pipwin (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Eileen!

I think that picture is back from '01... yikes, i think perhaps i still look the same. 

more pictures of the other two to come later!


----------



## pipwin (Jul 7, 2008)

Winston here:

Besides for my busyness being the cutest bunny ever, I have been very busy doing other things lately too. One thing I seem to do a lot now is play in the bathroom with that silly other bunny Pip. This may sound like fun, but let me tell you nothing is farther from the truth. Usually when i get in the bathroom, i like to sit right next to my mom. Sometimes I take a few steps, but I usually come back. During this time, Pip runs around like he's never seen the outside of his cage before. Then I venture out a bit more, once i think it's safe... Pip and I play a game that is called "Ignore Me." It makes him stay very far away, and I like it. But then, usually 20 minutes into our game, he decides to cheat and come very close. I don't like this, he tries to sniff my tail, and then i get mad and grunt at him. Then the human picks me up and tells me I'm not being very nice... she clearly doesn't understand how precious my tail is.All in all, he's just too high energy for me... when i try to sleep he sticks his nose in my cage, when I'm in my litterbox, he needs to come find me.... I CANNOT ESCAPE! When he is in his cage though, I like to come find him, but it's obviously not the same. 

Here are some pictures of me being the king of cuteness, and those other animals that live in my room/house.






Inspired by some other bunnies on the forum, mom thought that this bed was a great purchase for me. She also said it was super on sale, pink, and therefore irresistable. I am not a fan... although it is soft like my blankets. (for some reason, it's not working when I try to make it smaller)






That other thing that lives with me... i think this might be the only time he has laid down in the last two weeks? 






Here the other thing in my room is doing something weird in his box.






This is the other guy that shares our room... he has lots of fun cords that come from his home, but mom always unplugs them so i cant play with them!






I went on an adventure the other day outside of my room. I saw scary things I didn't really like... this dog is really weird, and she actually cries to be picked up... kinda like a two year old human. I don't like getting picked up, so maybe it's good she does.






This guy was the weirdest though, he cries everytime he wantsANYTHING! I don't think we'd make good roommates cause he's noisy just like Pip!






Well, that's all for now... maybe next time the other bunny will write our newsletter.


----------



## pipwin (Aug 6, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I took over the past day of the buns. They have both been doing really well. They suffered a little bunny neglect when a4 week oldkitten came into my life, but now they are readjusting now the little kitten is getting older. The kitten was actuallly found in the middle of the road by the garbage men who almost ran him over. They picked him up, and ultimately I got to keep him. He was four weeks old when found, weighing only 8 ounces... he's since gained weight, is now 8 weeks old, and loves to play with all of the animals in the house. 

Here is Pip and the kitten. I've felt really bad for Pip lately because you can tell he is just dying for Winston's acceptance. Winston has not been having it and is especially territorial of "his" room, which Pip and him have shared since I came home. 















Lloyd (the kitten) and Pip. Lloyd's nails are cut short, so he can't really scratch... but I'm still very careful with the two of them together.

Lloyd wondering why he can't get down and box Pip in the face.






We got a huge bale of hay delivered from online. Winston sometimes enjoys the luxury of eating straight from the box. (Im not sure why this picture is on its' side... it is showing up the right way on photobucket.






I love his beautiful face.






Causing trouble, as per usual:


----------



## Haley (Aug 6, 2008)

I love all the new pics! Winston and Pip are so cute!

Does Winston sleep in his bed? Tumnus and Lucy love theirs but Basil and Max only like to pee in beds. lol I love this pic:


----------



## pipwin (Aug 6, 2008)

hi haley!

actually, the bed has now been regifted... to the kitten. Winston really had no interest in sleeping in the bed... he was good about not peeing in it, but he preferred to sleep on the fleece blankets on his shelf or in his box. I didn't try Pip with it, cause a general rule, Pip destroys things. 

The bed is now being used by the kitten. Once he gets older, and outgrows it, I'll probably wash it and give it back to Winston to see what he thinks again.


----------

